# Suche dringend Simulationssoftware für A020



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Hallo, 

brauche dringend eure Hilfe,mache zurzeit den Techniker nebenher. 
Nun wurden wir mit der A020 von AEG konfrontiert,keiner von uns aus der Klasse kennt ein solches Relikt,egal,auf jeden Fall hätte ich gern eine Simulationssoftware für die A020 kann mir einer weiterhelfen,wir müssen auf dieser unsere Prüfung ablegen. 
Für eure Mühe vorab besten Dank. 

ciao


----------



## chrisiflip (13 Oktober 2004)

*Simulationssoftware für A020*

Hallo Noway

Schreib mir und du bekommst die Software geschickt.
Ich mach auch den Techniker und hab sie in der Schule bekommen.
Deine Dozenten kopieren sie Dir auch auf Diskette da dieses schon verstaubte Programm, das noch auf DOS läuft, sehr klein ist.
Da es eine Demoversion ist brauchst Dir auch keine Gedanken über Lizenzen machen.


Chris


----------



## SPS-Techniker (27 März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich mache eine Weiterbildung zum Techniker. An welcher Schule seit Ihr denn?


----------



## chrisiflip (28 März 2005)

*Endlich fertig*

Hallo Kollege

Ich war am DAA Technikum und bin jetzt seit 14 Tagen fertig damit.
Ich muss schon sagen, es war eine schöne Zeit in Würzburg, aber
der Prüfungsstress zum Schluss war super anstrengend.

Viel Glück noch bei eurem Studium

Chris


----------

